# Lidl Scroll saw



## Droogs

I see lidle have a scroll saw on offer next week. I wonder what it will be like?
http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/our-offers-249 ... l&id=32094

Discuss :lol:



edit for link


----------



## david123

Looks cheap enough for a punt.


----------



## Claymore

...........


----------



## nadnerb

I started scrolling with a Lidl scrollsaw. it was ok for a trial to see if I enjoyed scrolling. if you do get one I would advise buying a set of clamps so you can use pinless blades. Axminster sell them for a couple of quid. It is a cheap saw, so don't expect too much and be prepared to bolt it to the table because of vibration
Regards
Brendan


----------



## martinka

There's a very cheap saw on http://www.homeworkshop.org.uk Go look quickly before I am accused of trying to sell my own saw and this is removed. It ISN'T mine, I would be asking twice as much.


----------



## scrimper

it about the same basic design and manufacture as many of the other cheap saws available, not dissimilar to the old Wickes branded saw I was given many years ago that I still have but never use. This saw will work for someone who does a bit of woodwork and wants to cut tight curves that a normal bandsaw struggles with but if you want to do real fretwork buy something better. 
I would not buy one of these but I don't know how they can sell it a such a low price,no wonder decent British makers making quality machinery either went out of business or moved production to the far east!

Only buy this if you want a saw for general woodworking, it will be fine for that but forget it if you want to do proper fretwork.

Edited for rubbish spelling!


----------



## NazNomad

As above, it's a 'generic' design (same as the SiP I had) and I produced some 'ok' results with it. 

However, if you want 'great' results, set your sights (and your price bracket) a bit higher.


----------



## Droogs

not thinking of getting it just wondered about it considering the generaly okish quality of other parkside stuff


----------



## Claymore

..........


----------



## Bm101

They have a sharpening station in at the moment. 16 notes from memory. Adjustable angles for plane and chisel blades. What's everyone going to argue about now that the sharpening debate is resolved? :mrgreen:


----------



## Rorschach

Claymore":2a6sggm5 said:


> I have bought quite a few Parkside stuff have found most of it to be just as good quality as the other brands that charge double but one thing I have noticed is anything that cuts or drills doesn't last very long.... stuff like drill bits and saws and quite a few of their screwdrivers have broken but you can save a fortune on items like sandpaper/dremel sanding drums but ignore their rotary tools and power screwdrivers...... got a few in the workshop that won't recharge or hold a charge.
> Their 1500w shop vacs are brilliant though and worth investing in.
> Cheers
> Brian




Their drill bits are poor quality, their saw blades have always been ok for me, especially things like recip saw blades that never last long anyway. The japanese style saws they have sold recently were superb value for money, I bought spares as I liked them so much. Mostly used their corded power tools which have been fine, only cordless tool I have is a small 10.8v drill, had it about 2 years now, absolutely love it, but it does only see light use as it's my dedicated tool bag drill. Had bad luck with some Aldi cordless tools in the past and their corded are not quite as good either I find.


----------



## DiscoStu

I've got an old Axminster Scroll saw (I say old it's white but with the old logo) it doesn't work, I can't work out if it would be best to get it repaired or buy the Lidl one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donwatson

I bought one and it looks ok. I haven't quite finished fettling it so I will report how it all turned out in a couple of days time. I have done a bit of fixing on it but for the money it seems not too bad a buy so far.
As a retired Toolmaker/Maintenance Engineer I have met some problems in my time so I hopefully can get this machine cutting ok.

take care
Don W


----------



## Droogs

I look forward to your review donwatson. It'll be interesting to see how it fares


----------



## donwatson

I have had a play with this machine and it is great quality and very good value for money IMHO.
It takes pinned and unpinned blades. The machine has Parkside stickers on it but the plate with the registration number on says Scheppach. So far I am very pleased with it, and as I already have Olsen blades that I use on the club scrollsaws I am happy to use them.
The only thing was the blades supplied, these were pinned and quite heavy but there didn't seem to be much kerf on them and they were a bit sticky at cutting.
Overall I must say I am a happy bunny and if all else fails the guarantee is good. :wink:


----------



## Monkey Mark

Hmmmmm, tempted.


----------



## Homerjh

the guarantee is good, i have returned stuff with no quibbles before.

http://www.screwfix.com/p/scheppach-sd1 ... 230v/3241j

different colour but looks the same, and a lot more expensive, and dont know quality but unless you buy used you probably wont find a better one for the price..


----------



## donwatson

I would say the machine is identical. One thing it brings up is that the table top needs a rub to smooth it out, I see the last picture on the Screwfix site shows a saw with a black table, the rest of the pics show the table supplied and it definitely needs a rub to make it easier to use.


----------



## Bm101

Just popped into lidl, you never know what you might find.... 
Thought some of you might like to know its been reduced (at my store Waltham Abbey anyway), to £50. They still have loads after a week or two on the shelf. (Sanders were also reduced btw)
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Claymore

..........


----------



## martinka

Claymore":c04rpyvd said:


> would it be possible to fit th variable speed motor of these saws to and secondhand single speed Hegner? just wondered as the motors are pretty good and might be a cheaper way to get a variable speed Hegner (you can pick the Lidl/Aldi saws up secondhand for £30 on Ebay now and again so a cheap way of getting a good motor)



Brian, I took some measurements and worked out that it was possible to do the swap on a single speed 2S, with a bit of fiddling with spacers and adapters. I don't know about the smaller models, but I assume it would be a similar job. I was toying with the idea when a variable speed Hegner came up at the right price and selling my single speed covered the cost, so obviously I didn't bother. I still use the saw on full speed all the time, not that I have done much since getting variable speed.


----------



## Claymore

................


----------



## Austinisgreat

Hi there, my first post in this corner of the forum.

I just picked up the Parkside/Scheppach scrollsaw from my local Lidl for £49.95. When I got it home it was broken (the table casting was broken where the bracket holds it).

Went back this morning, swapped it no problem and the replacement is spot on.

I'm new to scrolling but for what I think I need it for it should be fine. Less than half the advertised Screwfix price.

No doubt I will be back with questions and asking for tips. Some great artistry on show from you guys.

Cheers

Andrew


----------

